# PYGOS



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Post a photo of your pygos here. Just post a pic and species. This is meant to give all users a good idea of what they look like, use the normal threads to discuss your pictures more.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Yellow Nattereri aka Ternetzi









Piraya









Cariba


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Nattereri
My Reds

Joe


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*Pygocentrus nattereri*

Coloration at night:









Adult:









Juveniles:









Groupshot:


----------



## Tranaconda (Jan 10, 2003)

My big guys 1 month ago

3 inch natt


----------



## RHOMKILLA (Feb 22, 2003)

A group shot of my reds


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

My RBs 7"-9"ers showing:

Difference in thickness









Difference in size & shape









Difference in color


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

i love him


----------



## J-MENACE (Mar 28, 2003)

THIS IS MY LITTLE DEVIL.


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

My Awesome Red posing for the camera.

My Webpage


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

redbellies 7" and 4"


----------



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

My 3 1/2 inch Natt (first pic after lights on for an hour, second one is right after turning on the lights):


----------



## nyquil (Mar 29, 2003)

red and albino oscar 

4 of my 5 p's and albino oscar eating chicken heart

one of my reds

albino oscar

the oscar is somethign like 3/4 inch, and the 5 p's are about 1-1.5 inches... so small


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

some shots of some of a few of my Pygocentrus nattereri

























need new pics,maybe in the next few days I'll get some done.


----------



## ZUZ (Apr 7, 2003)

My P. Natterery male


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Here is my lil P


----------



## maverick (Apr 17, 2003)

2- 3" s. nattereri


----------



## maverick (Apr 17, 2003)




----------



## maverick (Apr 17, 2003)




----------



## Halo (Apr 18, 2003)

This is Frankenstein just picked him up from Rhombeus-Rex


----------



## Halo (Apr 18, 2003)

And an 8" Ternetzi


----------



## Halo (Apr 18, 2003)

My 10.5" Red I got from Piranha King. His monsters beat him up pretty good.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

my old shoal
11 wild reds
4 cariba
4 piraya


----------



## Halo (Apr 18, 2003)

Nattereri


----------



## Halo (Apr 18, 2003)

Nattereri


----------



## Halo (Apr 18, 2003)

Piraya


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

a nice 4" piraya


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Halo your piraya looks amazing.







How big is it?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

rbp's paired off


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

my 2 reds with a pacu


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

more pics with dirty glass


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

tern and reds


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Cariba


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Reds and caribe








Red
















Cariba


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Heres a pic of my piraya, one of my caribas, and one of my nats.
http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/157727363


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

my tern


----------



## Mattias19 (Mar 17, 2003)

5" Pygocentrus Nattereri (Upper Amazon/Peru Variant)









6.5" Pygocentrus Piraya









8" Pygocentrus Nattereri ("Ternetzi" Yellow Color Variant)









7" Pygocentrus Cariba & 6.5" Pygocentrus Piraya


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

cariba...with a fat gut


----------



## PyGoPaT (Jun 16, 2003)

My 4 natts =>


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

One of the caribe I received from George :


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

The bunch:








One piraya hanging with 2 of my super reds:








One of my terns:








Awww, one of my piraya and super reds in love:








More like rough housing a bit, but looks like a kiss haha.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Pygocentrus Nattereri 'Ternetzi'


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Pygocentrus "Super Red" Nattereri (Upper Amazon/Peru Variant)


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

my old rbp


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

My 3-4' RBP








My two babies. I need a new tank!


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

wow your rbp has some great coloration and it even has some flames on its side


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

This is Frankenstein, Dracula, and Wolfman, my posse.


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

Great looking fish everyone!









Here are my 4 reds, looking a little scared, or evil


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

10 1/4" & 9.5" Caribe:


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

DAMN.. YOU guys have NICE fish... here's my guys..


----------



## richg48r (Jun 25, 2003)

Pictures


----------



## neverlistentome (May 11, 2003)

<img src=http://www.olg.com/chris/piranha/tank-fullview.jpg>

3 Natt's and 3 Cabira in a 90 Gallon

More Pictures of my Pygo's


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

my 3 cariba


----------



## RazorSharp (May 3, 2003)

4 rbp (4 inches)


----------



## RazorSharp (May 3, 2003)

Family pic


----------

